# Polyacrylic won't dry



## BobP (Sep 19, 2006)

I recently turned a pen with Paduk.  I applied two coats of sanding sealer, sanded lightly to 400 grit and applied polyacrylic.  It won't dry.  It stays tacky for 2-3 days.  I finally took it off with mineral spirit and applied some Hut wax.  That goes on fine and the pen looks like any other wax finished.
Why won't the poly dry?  Could the Pakuk be too oily or what?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2006)

Depends on who your neighbors are!!!

If you live next to Anthony, there is no explanation, if you're my neighbor, this is not a "surprise" development.

Sorry, you hit a pet peeve.  If you add your location, we have a hint about temperature and humidity conditions!!!


----------



## BobP (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in Fla.  Turning in the garage.  Pen is left in garage with fan going.  It is hot and the air is moving.
Bob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 19, 2006)

yep, moving humid air.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2006)

Ummmmm,

Eagle lived there for a while-probably knows his stuff!!!

In Wis I have learned not to expect drying when humidity is high-when its REAL high, add the thrill of expecting white spots to develop.  Ain't this woodworkin" fun?????????


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2006)

We have fairly high humidity levels up here too, but mine cures okay.


----------



## BobP (Sep 19, 2006)

An adendum..  I have used this combo on some bowls and have had no problems.  The first problem came with the Paduk.
Bob P


----------



## Yarael (Sep 19, 2006)

Boy im glad where the average humidity year round is around 10%. Sure makes all these finishes a lot easier to do.


----------



## arioux (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

You should consider making yourself a drying boot.

A simple 24"X24" or a little smaller wood box with a 30 or 40 watts light bulb and a small fan (old computer fan will do fine).  Could be used for your blanks as well.

Alfred


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 20, 2006)

I tend to think the humidity is a contributer, but I don't think that is the only problem here.  It don't get much more humid that it does in New Jersey in the summer in my basement and I dont have much trouble with polycrylic drying, The white spots  is a problem though.


----------



## Mike_in_CA (Sep 25, 2006)

HI Bob,
My only experience with Padauk is not with pens, but from a couple of small bowls. Apart from a negative reaction with the wood, I used 4 or so coats of wipe on polyurithane, light sanding between applications. The result was a nice gloss durable finish. 
I like Padauk and will probably make pens from it. But I've learned to take even more precautions with it.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you clean the blanks w/ DNA before applying the poly?  I have found the same prob w/ cocobola and a few others.  Can change the blanks to something else and they dry just fine.  I am sure that there has to be some OP error involved on my part, not letting DNA dry long enough.  I dunno.  If I really believed in such I would say the planets were not aligned right but it was probably that I wasn't holding my mouth right.


----------



## martyb (Sep 26, 2006)

Padauk is a real "treat" when trying to finish.  I've had Polycrylic take days to cure, but Polyureathane a week or more.  There are some articles out there about the unique challenges of finishing the stuff.  But it sure is pretty when shiny!


----------

